# Occupancy Classification



## Glennman CBO (Nov 25, 2009)

Our plans examiner wants me to put this ? out to the code guru's out there.

She would like to know what you guys typically classify an auto detail shop as(?). She has a possible change of occupancy where the building was used as an auto detail shop, and now the new people want to put in a tire sales, balancing, repair facility (sort of like a Les Schwab's tire store). Would you consider this a change of occupancy?

Thanks all, and have a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## jpranch (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Occupancy Classification

Business to S-1. More than likely mixed use, non-separated of B / S-1. Is it a change of use? I think so based on the information provided.


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Nov 26, 2009)

Re: Occupancy Classification

Sounds like sales to me. I call it M/S-1.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Nov 26, 2009)

Re: Occupancy Classification

I would agree with Jim...  B/S-1.


----------



## kilitact (Nov 26, 2009)

Re: Occupancy Classification

I would agree with hazmatpoobah, M/S-1/B occupancy now, mixed used,S-1 before,  yes it would be a change of use


----------



## fatboy (Nov 28, 2009)

Re: Occupancy Classification

Ditto, B/S-1


----------



## RJJ (Nov 28, 2009)

Re: Occupancy Classification

B/S1


----------



## kilitact (Nov 28, 2009)

Re: Occupancy Classification



> sort of like a Les Schwab's tire store


how do you all get away from mercantile (M occupancy), the Les Schwabs that I reviewed had a store that you pick items off the shelfs and went over to the cash counter and paid for them. They also had their service bays.

They also had popcorn, drinks and candies, so some might call this area a B.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Occupancy Classification

Agree with Kilitact mixed use S-1 and M

If no repairs just tire and wheel installation like at Costco and Sams then its an M


----------



## Glennman CBO (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Occupancy Classification

Thanks everyone. I tend to lean towards the M classification, since they are selling mechandise in the store. As far as the S/1 goes, at this time I don't know how extensive the repair part is, if any, beyond just changing tires. If they do brakes and that sort of thing, then the M, S/1 would fit.

The main question is the change of occupancy. It appears that the previous use as a auto detail shop would be closer to a B, since they didn't sell merchandise, and there were no repairs performed. Therefore, it would be a change of occupancy.

Thanks all.


----------



## brudgers (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Occupancy Classification

If they're just adding the sale of tires and tire service, then I think there is a reasonable argument that it's not a change of occupancy to M...customers don't put tires in shopping baskets.


----------

